# N of millers ferry report



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Fished Friday, Saturday, and Sunday in White Oak creek. Caught lots of shell crackers around the banks but they were all small. Four keeper bass and a six pd flathead kept us fed. Hooked a few better sized bass but couldn't get them in the kayak. The spoonbill catfish were jumping everywhere, some looked to be over 30 pds. Not sure why their protected because they seemed to be plentiful. Almost had one jump in the yak with me. Coulda probably caught more catfish but would have required checking the noodles after dark which didn't seem like a good idea in a kayak after seeing a few nice gators in the area. Try it again in a month, after the weather cools off

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------

